# Advise for/against getting a modded PS3/Xbox 360



## 2kool2btrue (Jan 9, 2014)

Hello!
I'm looking for a modded slim PS3 (preferably) or an XBox 360(RGH + LT3, RGH, LT3 [not sure which one is better]). Can anyone advise which would be better? I'll be hooking it up to a 1080p monitor. Buying this to play GTA V and some exclusives (Leaning towards PS3 but not yet sure).
Also, what is a good bargain price for a modded PS3 or Xbox 360? 
Please suggest!


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 9, 2014)

Buying a modded console is a risky proposition-if something goes wrong with it,you'll get no after sales service and so you'll just have to discard it and buy a new one if you wish to keep playing.


----------



## snap (Jan 9, 2014)

you can't play online on modded console right? are you okay with that? and get the ps3


----------



## 2kool2btrue (Jan 9, 2014)

snap said:


> you can't play online on modded console right? are you okay with that? and get the ps3



I'm okay with that  Hence, the proposition.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 9, 2014)

If you are okay with modded console, id suggest the xbox 360 provided you get it at a cheaper price + you are a fan of halo and other 360 exclusives..
If you like ps3 exclusives, then get ps3 obviously..
Why I suggested 360 is because you wouldnt have been able to play online on 360 anyway as it requires gold live membership..
So if you are getting it for a good deal cheaper, then go for it ..
(But do consider that PS3 has MUCH MUCH better exclusives than halo UC, Last of US etc)


----------



## 2kool2btrue (Jan 9, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> If you are okay with modded console, id suggest the xbox 360 provided you get it at a cheaper price + you are a fan of halo and other 360 exclusives..
> If you like ps3 exclusives, then get ps3 obviously..
> Why I suggested 360 is because you wouldnt have been able to play online on 360 anyway as it requires gold live membership..
> So if you are getting it for a good deal cheaper, then go for it ..
> (But do consider that PS3 has MUCH MUCH better exclusives than halo UC, Last of US etc)



Okay, Also, What would you consider a good price for the following -
1) A 2 year old fat 80GB PS3 with 2 DS3 controllers (unmodded)
2) A 1 year old slim 250GB PS3 modded with 1 DS3 controller
3) An RGH+LT3 modded Xbox 360 arcade
4) A 20GB modded(not sure if its LT3) Xbox 360

The modded PS3 is what I'm looking at since I can play for some months and then sell it at a decent price again. However, I'd like to know what should be a fair price for the above so that I can chose the one whose price actually matches the price suggested here


----------



## snap (Jan 9, 2014)

i would go with ps3 cause of the better exclusives. and i think some of the older model of the consoles was more prone to malfunctioning


----------



## 2kool2btrue (Jan 9, 2014)

snap said:


> i would go with ps3 cause of the better exclusives. and i think some of the older model of the consoles was more prone to malfunctioning



can you suggest the prices for the above 4 consoles?


----------



## snap (Jan 9, 2014)

wait for other members input as i don't have much knowledge regarding this


----------



## 2kool2btrue (Jan 9, 2014)

okay


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 9, 2014)

2kool2btrue said:


> Okay, Also, What would you consider a good price for the following -
> 1) A 2 year old fat 80GB PS3 with 2 DS3 controllers (unmodded)
> 2) A 1 year old slim 250GB PS3 modded with 1 DS3 controller
> 3) An RGH+LT3 modded Xbox 360 arcade
> ...



same here buddy, i dont have much idea regarding pricing.. wait for other members


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 10, 2014)

Can a XBox One or PS4 be modded.I think buying either one of these is far more better than worrying about GPU upgrades every 2 or 3 years.


----------



## snap (Jan 10, 2014)

^^
OT: did you look at the price of the games?


----------



## 2kool2btrue (Jan 10, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> same here buddy, i dont have much idea regarding pricing.. wait for other members





snap said:


> ^^
> OT: did you look at the price of the games?



Okay gentlemen! I hereby announce my purchase of option #2 - A 320GB modded PS3  
PS - Got it today morning. Is in near mint condition and runs rogero 4.5 

Thank you guys! I like this forum better than the others


----------



## snap (Jan 10, 2014)

congrats  how much did you get it for? enjoy the games


----------



## 2kool2btrue (Jan 10, 2014)

snap said:


> congrats  how much did you get it for? enjoy the games


TY! 16.5k (A little expensive I'm guessing?) :-S
The games loaded on the HDD are GTA V, Resistance 3, Last of Us, AC 4 - Black Flag, BF4, Tomb Raider and Beyond: Two Souls.

Oh sorry, it came with a disc of Resistance 3, the rest of the games are installed.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jan 10, 2014)

2kool2btrue said:


> TY! 16.5k (A little expensive I'm guessing?) :-S
> The games loaded on the HDD are GTA V, Resistance 3, Last of Us, AC 4 - Black Flag, BF4, Tomb Raider and Beyond: Two Souls.
> 
> Oh sorry, it came with a disc of Resistance 3, the rest of the games are installed.



Where did you get this modded PS3 from? I'm also interested in buying one.


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 10, 2014)

2kool2btrue said:


> TY! 16.5k (A little expensive I'm guessing?) :-S
> The games loaded on the HDD are GTA V, Resistance 3, Last of Us, AC 4 - Black Flag, BF4, Tomb Raider and Beyond: Two Souls.
> 
> Oh sorry, it came with a disc of Resistance 3, the rest of the games are installed.


nice man i dont think its a bad deal at all, congo 
if you consider the prices individually it would cost ~40k 
Enjoy


----------



## snap (Jan 10, 2014)

yep considering it is in mint condition and already modded and includes some great games, it is a good deal


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 10, 2014)

Grats and happy gaming


----------



## 2kool2btrue (Jan 11, 2014)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Where did you get this modded PS3 from? I'm also interested in buying one.



Wahan se jahan sab kuch bikta hai  OLX



flyingcow said:


> nice man i dont think its a bad deal at all, congo
> if you consider the prices individually it would cost ~40k
> Enjoy



I know. Bought this to play exclusives only. Will sell it afterwards and I'm hoping I won't incur a huge loss on it 



snap said:


> yep considering it is in mint condition and already modded and includes some great games, it is a good deal



Nice! TY 



Nerevarine said:


> Grats and happy gaming



TY again


----------



## Vincee777 (Jan 11, 2014)

Do play God Of War Series, its one bloody kickass game


----------



## Vincee777 (Jan 11, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Can a XBox One or PS4 be modded.I think buying either one of these is far more better than worrying about GPU upgrades every 2 or 3 years.




Team Reckz0r already released a jailbreak (mod) for PS4

DONT KNOW HOW TRUE IT IS


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Vincee777 said:


> Team Reckz0r already released a jailbreak (mod) for PS4
> 
> DONT KNOW HOW TRUE IT IS



So we can play truly awesomely.PS4 is $399.99 in US but here it is 39k.What would be better?


----------



## 2kool2btrue (Jan 11, 2014)

Vincee777 said:


> Team Reckz0r already released a jailbreak (mod) for PS4
> 
> DONT KNOW HOW TRUE IT IS


That is a hoax and has been stated on some sites. Although, it shouldn't take very long for a PS4 and/or XBOX One to get modded since it lies on the PC architecture which has been (in)famous for running pirated games since time immemorial. Its just a matter of time.

I've played God of War 1, 2, Chains of Olympus, Ghost of Sparta. Yet to play GOW 3 and Ascension(which are very big games - ~40GB each)


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 11, 2014)

2kool2btrue said:


> That is a hoax and has been stated on some sites. Although, it shouldn't take very long for a PS4 and/or XBOX One to get modded since it lies on the PC architecture which has been (in)famous for running pirated games since time immemorial. Its just a matter of time.
> 
> I've played God of War 1, 2, Chains of Olympus, Ghost of Sparta. Yet to play GOW 3 and Ascension(which are very big games - ~40GB each)



GOW 2 is a beautiful game, a true FPS.


----------



## 2kool2btrue (Jan 11, 2014)

bavusani said:


> So we can play truly awesomely.PS4 is $399.99 in US but here it is 39k.What would be better?



Better WAIT! Buying a PS4 from US carries a risk of getting a unit cursed with Blue Ring of Death. Sony India will not honor any warranty on a US imported console. 

Let the XBOX One launch and we can have a better picture of the pricing. Its better to wait


----------



## Vincee777 (Jan 11, 2014)

bavusani said:


> So we can play truly awesomely.PS4 is $399.99 in US but here it is 39k.What would be better?



Like 2kool2btrue said, both consoles have their own problems. So it is wise to wait, let them mature in the market and let their manufacturerers fix their problems.



2kool2btrue said:


> That is a hoax and has been stated on some sites. Although, it shouldn't take very long for a PS4 and/or XBOX One to get modded since it lies on the PC architecture which has been (in)famous for running pirated games since time immemorial. Its just a matter of time.
> 
> I've played God of War 1, 2, Chains of Olympus, Ghost of Sparta. Yet to play GOW 3 and Ascension(which are very big games - ~40GB each)





^^Exactly  Gow 3 is a must play 



bavusani said:


> GOW 2 is a beautiful game, a true FPS.


 (Fps means First Person Shooter rite or Frames Per Second???) 



2kool2btrue said:


> Better WAIT! Buying a PS4 from US carries a risk of getting a unit cursed with Blue Ring of Death. Sony India will not honor any warranty on a US imported console.
> 
> Let the XBOX One launch and we can have a better picture of the pricing. Its better to wait



+1


----------



## Vincee777 (Jan 11, 2014)

Saw gameplays(walkthroughs) of RYSE- SON OF ROME, DEAD RISING 3 and FORZA MOTORSPORT 5 (all on XB1). 
All i can say is the graphics are unreal 
Badly waiting for consoles to hit Indian Market 

What you all advise shpuld i buy XB1 or PS4 or simply buy best of both world


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 11, 2014)

^ryse has awesome graphics but the game sucks...ddnt but it imo if you buy the XB1...
the ps4 is already released but it costs 40k  and i think the games are also 4k i think and for online multiplayer youll have to subscribe to ps+  sure it has discounts on games etc but ~3k per year??
so youre better off buying a ps4 (modded)  when it releases...but still downloading the games would be a pita if you have a slow internet connection...
i have the ps3 (non moddable) and haevnt played the exclusives yet  because of the price of the games, ive already spent on many ps3 games, still have to play uc3, journey, gow 3, last of us heavy rain etc etc, now im waiting for the prices of ps3 games to fall down....also trying to but used games, i wanna sell my used games but its hard to part with them :'(


----------



## Vincee777 (Jan 11, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> ^ryse has awesome graphics but the game sucks...ddnt but it imo if you buy the XB1...
> the ps4 is already released but it costs 40k  and i think the games are also 4k i think and for online multiplayer youll have to subscribe to ps+  sure it has discounts on games etc but ~3k per year??
> so youre better off buying a ps4 (modded)  when it releases...but still downloading the games would be a pita if you have a slow internet connection...
> i have the ps3 (non moddable) and haevnt played the exclusives yet  because of the price of the games, ive already spent on many ps3 games, still have to play uc3, journey, gow 3, last of us heavy rain etc etc, now im waiting for the prices of ps3 games to fall down....also trying to but used games, i wanna sell my used games but its hard to part with them :'(



Admit it or not its combat mechanism is truely awesome.

Why dont you just sell your Ps3(non modable) one and invest some money and buy Modded one  Atleast you can play games which you wanted to 
Trust me you dont want to miss those exclusives 

Also i thought Ps4 has Backward Compitability but


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 11, 2014)

Vincee777 said:


> Admit it or not its combat mechanism is truely awesome.
> 
> Why dont you just sell your Ps3(non modable) one and invest some money and buy Modded one  Atleast you can play games which you wanted to
> Trust me you dont want to miss those exclusives
> ...


no one can judge a game for you if you like it  
i would do that but my net is sh!t and i cant DL those Big titles.. and i have made some friends on gta O and other games which i cant leave ..yeah i really want to play them exclusives, but theres nothing more i cando than wait or find a good second hand deal
sadly, ps4 wont have backwards compatibility...but you an use ps now


----------

